# C&amp;C Geniale Classic Mod gefunden.......



## Batze (18. Januar 2015)

Habe ich gerade gefunden.
Eine Super Mod die euch C&C Tiberiumkonflikt und Red Alert 1 zocken lässt.
Die beiden Teile wurden zusammen gelegt.
Das Spiel ist vollkommen kostenlos.
Läuft bei mir auf W 7/64Bit.
Auflösung ist frei wählbar, auch 16:9
Auch Multiplayer ist integriert.
Eine Installation ist nicht nötig. Einfach die Datei entpacken und die DTA.exe als Admin ausführen, schon kann der Fun losgehen.

Ein totales Muss für alle die das alte C&C vermissen und jetzt endlich auch auf HD zocken können.

Weiter Infos und Download gibt es hier. KLICKI


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gefunden.
> Eine Super Mod die euch C&C Tiberiumkonflikt und Red Alert 1 zocken lässt.
> Die beiden Teile wurden zusammen gelegt.
> Das Spiel ist vollkommen kostenlos.
> ...


Bei der Datengröße sind aber keine Zwischensequenzen zu erwarten, denke ich.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Das halte ich dann auch für ein Gerücht. Aber die Zwischensequenzen (u.a. mit Kane) brachten die Würze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

Hab's mal runtergeladen. Ein paar "neutrale" Clips sind zwar vorhanden, doch die eigentlichen Story-Videos fehlen.
Schade... Wie eine Portion Pommes ohne Salz.


----------

